# Plumbing-in; mystery thread size...



## No big name!

Aye-aye!

Just getting around to plumbing in the Evo V2. I don't have the factory plumbing kit, just the banjo and brass adaptor as per the attached (library) photo. I need to know the thread size/type of the braised hose or the brass thread that it screws on to.

Once I know that, I can get an adaptor to mate it with my existing 6mm nylon pipe.

Or if anyone has a braided hose, that would be very helpful.

Cheers,

NBN


----------



## mremanxx

Difficult to say from the photo, to be safe and save time and money take the hose along to your local hydraulic hose making company, don't go to a plumbers, the other will have a greater selection, at a guess I would say 3/8 BSP by the looks of it.


----------



## El carajillo

They are usually 3/8 BSP as said above BSP =British Standard Pipe. It will also depend on the tail =end of the brass adaptor, is it flat or tapered.

Depending on this it would require the mating /matching fitting.

Look for John Guest fittings on I/net OR as above try local hydraulic company OR some filter companies supply the hoses complete.


----------



## No big name!

Thanks guys.

I thought I'd identified it as a 1/8 BSPT, from measuring the diameter and TPI, but was hoping somebody would 'know' and I didn't want to influence anyone's opinion...


----------



## Daren

I just took mine into a small independent plumbers merchants (the sort of place run by 70 year olds in brown caretakers coats who know everything about plumbing). They gave me all the bits I needed. I'm sure you must have one near you - saves so much bother and you get the right bits first time


----------



## amurak

Im instal this parts 1/8" bsp and size of pipe 6mm. You can found it on ebay


----------



## No big name!

Amurak - did you edit your post? I think the link you posted has disappeared (though I am viewing this on my phone, so it may be a problem with my phone - could you please re-post the ebay link?


----------



## amurak

Yes i edit my post wrong link. I wrote from phone

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121183198969?varId=420175565454&txnId=1431869984002

This is correct 1/8" 6mm pipe. To connect to water.


----------



## No big name!

Chaps,

Thanks to all of you for your posts and PM's.

I have ordered a 1/8 BSP from ebay, which I am quietly confident will fit my machine

This is mainly needed, because I am getting bored of filling my water tank, both after I have used it.... And after everyone else has used it!

Cheers chaps,

NBN


----------

